# cherry shrrimp



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I have a 3 gallon tank i want to breed some cherry shrimp so i can feed the fry to my puffers and crayfish. I was wondering if I had to have live plants in the shrimp tank or if i could get away wiht fake ones?? also is there anything else i need to know about cherry shrimp?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Java moss-great for shrimp, needs very little light.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Do you have a bunch of cherry shrimp just lying around? If you are just using them for feeding purposes, get ghost shrimp, or something cheap. No sense throwing your money away. If you want something pretty to go in there as well, get a few cherry shrimp for looks, but stack some ghost shrimp in there for food.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

i dont use cherry shrimp as a staple for my fish, i just feed my fish extra fry i dont want. right now i have no shrimp what so ever, my puffers love ghost shrimp though.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

You can sell them for around $1/each. Seems like an expensive and unnecessary food. You could sell them and buy way more food for your puffer. That being said plastic plants are fine. I use moss in my shrimp tanks.


----------

